# What does everyone's hive look like?



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

This is the second hive I built
Has screened top, screened bottom and removable mite tray.


----------



## Kentucky27 (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Kentucky27 said:


> Looks great!


Thanks  BTW I have removed the flower stickers on the front that are pink and yellow. My kids decorated it but I found the bees seemed to think they were real and kept milling about right on the stickers so I took them off.


----------



## maynard (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's one of the warre's just after setup, before installation.


----------



## suzyq (Jun 30, 2014)

Shortly after installation with my daughter Rachel  I bought a top hive feeder from thewarrestore.com that fits under the quilt box. Bees love it.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I feel the bottom board should should not have a rim, but a dropped exit. A strong hive will build it's comb to the bottom, then the combs are to long to sit on top of another box.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> I feel the bottom board should should not have a rim, but a dropped exit. A strong hive will build it's comb to the bottom, then the combs are to long to sit on top of another box.


Yes, yes, I agree. A dropped exit is a "must have" for the season.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Charlie B said:


> Yes, yes, I agree. A dropped exit is a "must have" for the season.


Really? Don't you just add another box before they get to the bottom? Of course I only have one hive to look after 

I have a screen floor with a mite board in the bottom. I may regret that someday.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

My wife's hive.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Dan,

Are those his and her hives?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Charlie, yes they where our first two hives from when we started.
I still use the green wood stain on all my boxes.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Very nice Dan. I like how the copper roof patina matches the green stain.


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

I wanted to join in on the fun, can't seem to get pics to upload, bummer


----------

